# CDWow - Hong Kong



## Novice (16 May 2005)

I bought a couple of CDs from CD WOW last week.  They were delivered on Friday.  I notices that they had been sent from Hong Kong.  I was just wondering if this is the reason that they were so cheap?  Does anyone know anything about the CD WOW operation?


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2005)

_CD-WOW _is a very reputable operation. There is nothing dodgy about them shipping from _HK_. I think it's simply their way of reducing costs. If you check you may even find that the disks are _EU_, rather than other regional, versions. They are definitely original/legal disks and not pirated copies or anything like that. An high profile operation such as _CD-WOW _would not last long if it was flogging pirated stuff. The music industry would muster its legal resources and shut it down in no time. If you use the search facility available from the navigation bar near the top of the page you will find more discussion about _CD-WOW_.


----------



## Novice (16 May 2005)

Thanks Clubman. I had a look at the other threads alright. Didn't think there was anything dodgy really....I was just wondering if anyone knew why they shipped from Hong Kong...figured it was more like a legitimate cost reducing thing.


----------



## paddyc (16 May 2005)

I have also gotten some cdwow orders from Sweeden, but most of my orders have come from HK


----------



## tonka (16 May 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> _CD-WOW _is a very reputable operation. There is nothing dodgy about them shipping from _HK_. I think it's simply their way of reducing costs.



*Hear . Hear .* They have shipped some 100 CD and DVDs to me since I started using them in 2002 . Thats 100 packages delivered out of 100 . They always ship on CD or 1 DVD per package 

Not one EVER went missing on me in that all time , a tribute both to CD-WOW  and also to my local Postman who is as honest as the day is long. I would say that any problems with them are usually down to thieving temporary postal staff, normally around christmas,  so I order my xmas goodies from them in early November to beat the rush 

They ship from HK to avail of Small Parcel Relief sorta Explained Here   (C hapter 6) 

[broken link removed]

*Customs duty is payable on goods imported into Ireland from outside the EU*

VAT is also payable on imported goods at whatever rate would apply to their supply in Ireland. Customs duty payable is included in the value of the goods for VAT purposes.

There are *two exceptions to this general rule:*

Consignments of a *value not exceeding €45 or £36 which are sent as gifts* from private individuals for the exclusive personal/family use of the recipient. Such consignments are admitted free of customs duty and VAT. 

(<cough cough cough, sorry, ahem ! > 

Packages with a value not exceeding *€22 or £18, regardless of their commercial status.*These
packages can be admitted free of customs duty and VAT. This relief is known as the* "De Minimis Relief"
or more commonly as the "small packages" relief.*
In addition, customs Regulations provide for the waiving of customs duty of less than 10 or £8 on goods contained
in one consignment or parcel.

The value of goods for customs purposes is often referred to as the CIF or the cost of the goods plus insurance and freight. No customs duties are payable on
services acquired from a person outside the EU. Both the EU and OECD favour treating the digital transfer of material over the Internet as the supply of a service.
However, digital goods in physical form (e.g. software on CD-ROM) imported into Ireland from outside the EU are liable to VAT at the standard rate and customs dut on the carrier medium where the value of the carrier medium exceeds €22 or £18.


----------



## Crunchie (16 May 2005)

tonka said:
			
		

> Not one EVER went missing on me in that all time



You've been luckier than me Tonka, 3 of mine went missing in the last 12 months but in fairness to CD-WOW they replaced every one and only ask that you return one if both should turn up.

Even then they send you an e-voucher to the value of the postage.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2005)

Good post above _tonka_. I was always wondering about the precise situation with regard to import duties and taxes (_VAT_) on foreign and online purchases and the information and link above clarify matters for me. Cheers!


----------



## paddyc (17 May 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> You've been luckier than me Tonka, 3 of mine went missing in the last 12 months but in fairness to CD-WOW they replaced every one and only ask that you return one if both should turn up.
> 
> Even then they send you an e-voucher to the value of the postage.


 

Yea about 3 orders went missing on me but CD-Wow sent a replacement each time. 1 order that had gone awol in the post turned up, the original was a present for somebody and I kept the replacement and dropped them an email explaining this and they said no problems just ring them with my credit card details ...I never did though  

My only problem is several orders have been opened somewhere along the postal route - seems somebody is taking a peek inside to see wether or not they want to keep it, doubt cd-wow can do anything about that though.


----------



## Cahir (17 May 2005)

I had one order that went missing two but as soon as I contacted them they sent another dvd straight away.  The first one never showed up at all.


----------



## sluice44 (17 May 2005)

> ...I kept the replacement and dropped them an email explaining this and they said no problems just ring them with my credit card details ...I never did though
> 
> My only problem is several orders have been opened somewhere along the postal route - seems somebody is taking a peek inside to see wether or not they want to keep it...


Maybe CDWOW were looking for your credit card details for the CD you 'forgot' to pay for?


----------



## tonka (17 May 2005)

Novice said:
			
		

> IDoes anyone know anything about the CD WOW operation?


Shoulda said this Before ...sorry. 

The cheapest part of CD WOW is their .hk website

www.cd-wow.com.hk 

or

www.cdwow.de (cd-wow.de) 

not. .ie or .com .

Irish address not a problem at any of them


----------



## budapest (18 May 2005)

I think the www.cdwow.ie site works out just as cheap now though - 12.99 for a cd.  In the past, I agree with you about the Hong Kong and German sites but their prices have risen recently.


----------



## Alan Moore (18 May 2005)

Or even try.

[broken link removed]

Works out which CD wow site is the cheapest on any specific prodcuct.


----------



## tonka (18 May 2005)

That site is mighty Alan  . It also searches other sites in addition to CD WOW and is pretty  fast .  

I have used play.com BTW but who are these rather cheap looking 101cd.com chappies ????


----------



## PadraigL (18 May 2005)

Hi

I tried to buy a dvd from the HK site 2 weeks ago. They took the money off my credit card. But they rufunded me the next day. Sent them a mail and below is the reply. 
So how is the HK site delivering to other people?

Regards

_Thank you for your recent order with CD WOW!_
_I am afraid that we are no longer able to accept orders through our Hong_
_Kong site that are to be shipped to anywhere other than addresses in Hong_
_Kong, therefore your order and been cancelled and a full refund made back to_
_the card used on it._
_For future purchases please use __www.cd-wow.com__ and we will be pleased to_
_accept your orders._
_We thank you very much for your custom._
_Kind Regards_
_Kim_
_www.cd-wow.com_


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2005)

I find the [broken link removed] [broken link removed] [broken link removed]site the best value CD Wow site at the moment.


----------



## paddyc (18 May 2005)

Try [broken link removed]

There is a promo with RBS on this german version of the site and there have an extra couple of euro off, or at least they did last week.

I also ordered from the hong kong site on Saturday and it was shipped yesterday.


----------



## tonka (18 May 2005)

They took an order from me just there and show 'pending despatch'  at present .


----------



## newgirl (21 May 2005)

Stupid question, I know, but I assume the DVD's you order are in English??


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 May 2005)

newgirl said:
			
		

> Stupid question, I know, but I assume the DVD's you order are in English??



If you order [broken link removed] (Western Europe & Japan) then yes, they are usually UK releases with English as the primary language and English packaging.

They also sell Region 1 (US & Canada) disks which will be in English.

Region 3 (SE Asia) will probably have English as an option but may have multiple languages on the cover.

Update: I might add, stick to Region 2 if you are unsure. You will need a multiregion player in order to support other regions.
You are probably better off buying Region 2 in general anyway as it ensures compatibility with all players you may but in the future and will enable you to lend DVDs to friends etc. Also the PAL encoding will give marginally better picture than NTSC discs on Region 1.


----------



## newgirl (23 May 2005)

Thanks for that. What's region 10. Was looking on the German site and some of them are region 10??


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2005)

Are you sure that's correct? There is no region 10 that I'm aware of. See [broken link removed] and other _DVD _region code summaries available online. _CD WOW _seem to describe a _DVD _as region 10 (on the summary screen) if it actually supports multiple regions (which are enumerated on the details screen).


----------



## newgirl (23 May 2005)

It definitely says region 10 on cdwow.de

I was looking at Friends box sets and that was what it says. They seem to be only €22 which is by far the cheapest I have seen them.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2005)

Yes - but click on [broken link removed] for more info and it says region 2 and 4. I suspect that "Region 10" is simply _CD WOW's_ code for multiple regions.


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 May 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - but click on [broken link removed] for more info and it says region 2 and 4. I suspect that "Region 10" is simply _CD WOW's_ code for multiple regions.



Clubman, you may be right.

There is _definitely _no such thing as Region 10.

They may mean Region 0 which is the usual way of denominating a region free DVD - music DVDs for example are usually Region 0 i.e. they play on any machine.


----------



## stobear (23 May 2005)

He is definitely right, when you click on the link it shows

Region: 2 & 4  	(UK & Europe/Japan) & (Australia/Latin America)

for that particular DVD, the Region 10 thing is just mis-leading.


----------



## newgirl (24 May 2005)

Does anyone else find cdwow.ie bad for what you would expect to be run of the mill DVD's? When you search for "friends" or "sex and the city" it doesn't bring them up. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

Maybe their search is wonky? They do stock some [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] _DVDs_.


----------



## Cahir (24 May 2005)

Sometimes when you search for a particular artist it only brings up one cd but if you click on that and scroll to the bottom of the page theres a section called "Other titles by this artist" or something similar and they usually have the cd you were originally looking for.  Might be similar for DVDs.

I'm currently waiting for a cd that was dispatched over a week ago - usually get it within a couple of days so I'm beginning to think it might be another one gone missing.


----------



## harvey (29 May 2005)

_Thank you for your recent order with CD WOW!_
_I am afraid that we are no longer able to accept orders through our Hong_
_Kong site that are to be shipped to anywhere other than addresses in Hong_
_Kong, therefore your order and been cancelled and a full refund made back to_
_the card used on it._
_For future purchases please use __www.cd-wow.com__ and we will be pleased to_
_accept your orders._
_We thank you very much for your custom._
_Kind Regards_
_Kim_
_www.cd-wow.com_

Thats interesting PadraigL because I was told to buy from .ie !

Hello, 

Thank you for your recent order with CD WOW!

I am afraid that we are no longer able to accept orders through our 
Hong
Kong site that are to be shipped to anywhere other than addresses in 
Hong
Kong, therefore your order and been cancelled and a full refund made 
back to
the card used on it.

For future purchases please use www.cdwow.ie and we will be pleased to
accept your orders.

We thank you very much for your custom.

Kind Regards



CD WOW!
Customers Services
http://www.cd-wow.com


----------

